# oh no! diabolica!



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I got a diabolica from someone from another site by accident. He said its an L1, it kinda looks like a ghost mantis. He said I had almost the same name as his other costumer.

Well I'm keeping it in a big tank, maybe big enough to last him to adulthood.

It has about 1 inch of soil(I didn't use peat moss because it grows fungus real fast), moss, a thick branch for him to climb to the top. The humidity is well over 85% and the room temperature is between 80-85, 70 at night.

I think he might not make it as he's not taking any food and he walks slow.

I've been told its a very hard species to care for. I'm barley a beginner


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

> Hey guys, I got a diabolica from someone from another site by accident. He said its an L1, it kinda looks like a ghost mantis. He said I had almost the same name as his other costumer.Well I'm keeping it in a big tank, maybe big enough to last him to adulthood.
> 
> It has about 1 inch of soil(I didn't use peat moss because it grows fungus real fast), moss, a thick branch for him to climb to the top. The humidity is well over 85% and the room temperature is between 80-85, 70 at night.
> 
> ...


Could be about to molt mate!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep, it may be trying to molt. How long has it been? From my experience(Not much), it doesn't seem like they need a lot of time where they stop moving and eating.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 12, 2007)

The family of this sp. always stay still for a while and dont do much, its natural but dont rule out the fact baout shedding


----------



## joossa (Sep 12, 2007)

I would love to to some pictures.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm trying to get some by my freaking webcam! Well anyway is the enclosure environment good?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2007)

is it?


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Nov 3, 2007)

The only thing that's iffy is that it's a big tank--will he be able to find food?

Anyway, just see how things go. It very well may be trying to molt--and the whole damn molting thing really freaks you out as a beginner, because you think the thing is going to die--I was there, too. And still am, I'm still learning.

Oh dear I didn't realize this was such an old post...!

What happened to your diabolica?


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 3, 2007)

yes, please do!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 3, 2007)

Idolo`s despise humidity, i dont spray mine at all


----------



## spawn (Nov 3, 2007)

Ditch the tank until he gets to subadult, and use a 32 oz. FF culture cup. Poke holes in the sides, maybe a couple up top too (ventilation is key), stick some branches in there, and it should be fine for a while.


----------



## Rick (Nov 3, 2007)

32 oz deli cup works great for nymphs. He doens't need much space.


----------



## joossa (Nov 3, 2007)

Galactic Lord Xenu said:


> Oh dear I didn't realize this was such an old post...!What happened to your diabolica?


Yeah, how is it doing?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 10, 2007)

Let me know if you need a male or female to pair up.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2007)

It died last month, I came back from school and found its old skin on top of the tank and he was laying flat on the ground. I picked it up and prodded it and it was moving very lethargically. I tried to hand feed him forcefully, but it was no use. I don't know how it got that way. It was doing just fine the day before its molt. It seemed to die for no apparent reason, I don't think i was doing anything wrong.

The very next morning it was upside down, legs curled, and its eyes were pitch black... Maybe next time


----------

